# The Odin Atomizer - A Rebuildable Atomizer By Loki Lab



## Alex (6/8/14)

Modded to BF this looks like a cool atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

Alex said:


> Modded to BF this looks like a cool atty.



That looks awesome! Thanks @Alex for giving me something else to add to my list of wants


----------

